# Real Estate Agents



## babyhuck (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey All,

Am moving to Dubai on 7th January, initially in a serviced apartment for 1st 2 months.

During this time i will be looking for my own place so when visa and residency are confirmed i can move in.

I would like some advice in good Real Estate Agents to use and who to avoid like the plague.

Any advice is very much so welcome

Regards

David


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

Finding good real estate agents is like finding an oasis in the desert. Best thing to do is to go to all the websites like dubizzle and bayut and send an sms to the agent for a viewing. You will usually not get a response, or get an sms saying that its already taken, or, if youre lucky, get a response saying that the door is open.


----------



## Kurdish (Aug 9, 2013)

I had good luck with Simon at PK Properties. They have lots of monthly furnished places, and made everything pretty painless. I was in a similar boat and stayed in a monthly rental for 3 months. I got my security deposit back in full, and about ~ 1 week after vacating.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

I was very pleased with Cluttons. A woman called Teri. She got everything done - even all the stuff i didn't know needed doing. Came to the office to pick up everything she needed from me, and came back to the office with all receipts etc. Dealt with Landlord, DEWA, Ejari, and advised on telecoms, etc.
Nothing too much trouble.

Everyone else i dealt with previously was an idiot at best, or a crook.

Smith & Ken - steer clear!
Couldn't fight their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## Yocal (Sep 29, 2012)

We used Allsopp & Allsopp - very professional, on time, called back as promised... 

They're not your average Dubai estate agent - they know how to treat their customers... We were very pleased.

// Yoc.


----------



## babyhuck (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Everybody

David


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

allsop and allsop were a disgrace. unethical and nasty


----------



## Yocal (Sep 29, 2012)

StewartC said:


> allsop and allsop were a disgrace. unethical and nasty


That's odd - who was your agent?

// Yoc.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

StewartC said:


> allsop and allsop were a disgrace. unethical and nasty


Agreed, along with constant email and SMS spamming of properties which in no way meet the desired criteria.

Avoid at all costs!


----------



## joolly (Nov 30, 2013)

*Hi*



babyhuck said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Am moving to Dubai on 7th January, initially in a serviced apartment for 1st 2 months.
> 
> ...


Hi

Basically its illegal to live in shared apartment in Dubai but all these are in practice in Dubai.

My idea is to book some hotel apartment so it will be legal way of living.

As a agent in Properties i can guide u but its my responsibility to tell you the rule of land.

Dubizzle adds are mostly fake they just want to know ur budget.

If u like i can introduce u to some hotel apartments where u can get them for 2 to 3 months till u got legal status in dubai.

Regards,

Jolly


----------



## anotherdayindubai (Dec 20, 2013)

Just do to dubbizle and find your apartment.


----------



## babyhuck (Sep 23, 2013)

Jolly,

My company has already arranged my serviced apartment for first 2 months.

The fun i believe will start when i start looking for my own apartment.

Kind Regards

David



joolly said:


> Hi
> 
> Basically its illegal to live in shared apartment in Dubai but all these are in practice in Dubai.
> 
> ...


----------



## joolly (Nov 30, 2013)

*Hi*



babyhuck said:


> Jolly,
> 
> My company has already arranged my serviced apartment for first 2 months.
> 
> ...


Dear Friend,

Its good u got service apartment so there wont be any problem for u in first 2 months so first try to be comfortable then without any panic start looking for apartments. 

Where ever u need advise i will be there. My area is Dubai Marina/ JLT and JBR

Hope to see u soon.

Jolly


----------

